# Wiring a residential pole barn, can you use NM?



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

Horses chew! Anywhere a horse can chew on your work, it needs to be protected by a METAL pipe. 

Don't try to fix the horse, just make it so that he can't hurt himself.:thumbsup:

EDIT - Metal pipe anywhere the horse can get at the conductors...like down to the water tank, and own pulls that have receptacles, or switches. Make sure whatever you use, is also chicken$hit proof. I'm serious about the crap, chickens roosting where it's warm are going to take a dump on your cable/ raceway, plan accordingly.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

You need to look at art.547




> 547.5 Wiring Methods.
> (A) Wiring Systems. Types UF, NMC, copper SE cables, jacketed Type MC cable, rigid nonmetallic conduit, liquidtight flexible nonmetallic conduit, or other cables or raceways suitable for the location, with approved termination fittings, shall be the wiring methods employed. The wiring methods of Article 502, Part II, shall be permitted for areas described in 547.1(A).
> FPN: See 300.7, 352.44, and 355.44 for installation of raceway systems exposed to widely different temperatures.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

There's no horses.. Just a pole "shop". Barn wasn't quite the correct term. I'm more curious about if NM could be fished behind the beams and be "legal". Not going to use it. More theoretical at this time.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

nitro71 said:


> There's no horses.. Just a pole "shop". Barn wasn't quite the correct term. I'm more curious about if NM could be fished behind the beams and be "legal". Not going to use it. More theoretical at this time.


Around here its allowed but is has to be cover up to 8'. Then it can be exposed. a lot of times the gc will use osb sheeting up to eight' then we use a flash ring at each box the make it legal with a combustible surface.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

How do you get around the 1 1/4" stapling from the face of the 2x6? And is there any issue with the NM being right up against the siding?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Rockyd said:


> Horses chew! Anywhere a horse can chew on your work, it needs to be protected by a METAL pipe.
> 
> Don't try to fix the horse, just make it so that he can't hurt himself.:thumbsup:
> 
> EDIT - Metal pipe anywhere the horse can get at the conductors...like down to the water tank, and own pulls that have receptacles, or switches. Make sure whatever you use, is also chicken$hit proof. I'm serious about the crap, chickens roosting where it's warm are going to take a dump on your cable/ raceway, plan accordingly.


 
Pole barn not horse barn:whistling2:


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

nitro71 said:


> How do you get around the 1 1/4" stapling from the face of the 2x6? And is there any issue with the NM being right up against the siding?


I didn't but I have never been called on it either. I not sure if the inspector lets go because the metal is already in place by the time its rough in or what. I have had four different inspectors OK NM in a pole barn though.

On a side note, if you keep all the horizontal runs above the 8' level it won't matter about the 1 1/4" rule because its exposed.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Do you cut holes in the insulation for your bracket boxes then mount them to the 2x6 then mud ring?


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

nitrous said:


> Do you cut holes in the insulation for your bracket boxes then mount them to the 2X6 then mud ring?


I have done it that way, also I have had the CG drill holes in the osb and pull out the NM loops. So I can put a 4sq box with raised cover for the device on the surface of the obs. I prefer the latter way because you don't effect the R value of the insulation. Alot of times they will fur out the wall so I use plastic nail ons.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Just wondering if there is enough depth for nailers?


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

nitro71 said:


> Just wondering if there is enough depth for nailers?


 Whats a nailer? nail plate?


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Plastic nail on box, slang term.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

nitro71 said:


> Plastic nail on box, slang term.


 Depending on what size osb and how picky the owners are about looks than yes a nail on would work. Also if the box is beyond flush than it would eliminate the need for a flash ring/box extension/goof ring for the osb. A shallow handy with bracket might be the best choice if you want to be behind the osb.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm just hunting for ideas.. I really am not keen on NM and boxes in that style of construction. Not much room when you have a 2x6 on it's side for your wall space.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

nitro71 said:


> I'm just hunting for ideas.. I really am not keen on NM and boxes in that style of construction. Not much room when you have a 2x6 on it's side for your wall space.


MC or ENT both would be cheaper eaiser then pipe.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Once the walls are up you're into surface mount at that point. Thing is that running in the wall going vertical you have to run your wire in the sheetmetal channel. Isn't that a code issue? Anyways.. thanks for the insight.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

nitro71 said:


> Once the walls are up you're into surface mount at that point. Thing is that running in the wall going vertical you have to run your wire in the sheetmetal channel. Isn't that a code issue? Anyways.. thanks for the insight.


Shave a channel 1/4" to 3/8" in the 2x6 and nailplate.:thumbsup:


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I've pretty much decided it's hack to use NM unless the walls get firred out. I was just trying to kick around different ideas. Then you have to try and fish it around your corner posts. Seems like a real PIA.


----------

